# Good body shop in Houston??



## js79 (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi! Can anyone recommend a good body shop in Houston, TX? 

I hava a 96 Maxima that has a slight bent hood and a scraped side door.

Thanks!


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

I also posted on your other thread in HNE, but I'll answer here also. Robbins Nissan in Humble. They did the body work and paint on my car. The pearl paint speaks for itself. Ask for Don, the body shop manager. Tell him Mike Hill referred you.


----------

